# Experimental Dessert ideas.



## Thisnameisnowtaken (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello chefs!
I've been planning out some desserts for the past few months and trying to develop an idea for some rather interesting and experimental dishes, and I'd like to bounce the ideas off you guys before I start my experiments.
The first idea I had was while I was studying hospitality at TAFE, which is a dessert using chilled fried fish.
I need it chilled and icy because that's the texture I want the fish to have, a kind of icy, crystalline texture with a sweetened fish, most likely served with a caramel sauce.
The second idea came today when I was in the kitchen during service, talking about chicken stock, and one of the chefs said (after I inquired) that there were no desserts using chicken stock or chicken. I thought, "Why the hell not?!"
So that is my new project.
Does anybody have any suggestions how chicken stock could be used in a dessert? And advice or tips on the fish dessert, particularly what fish would be good (I was currently thinking of King George Whiting)
Thanks guys!


----------



## chefmac (Dec 19, 2010)

In singapore, we make curry chicken ice cream...


----------



## Thisnameisnowtaken (Dec 19, 2010)

Curry Chicken ice cream? I'm thoroughly intrigued! Could you elaborate on this?


----------



## chefmac (Dec 19, 2010)

Sure... Singapore curry is coconut cream as based. After cooking a curry chicken for 2 hours, we cool down it down and then use the curry sauce as one of the ingredient for making ice cream. I tell.... its very interesting.


----------



## Frenchys (Dec 19, 2010)

Once when I went in china... I had to eat i frozen frog... But even if i´m french... I changed my mind.

You could try that ^^


----------



## mollyanne (Dec 19, 2010)

For the first time in my whole DCmembership lifetime...i'm speechless 

...i mean, cold fish for dessert???


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 19, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> For the first time in my whole DCmembership lifetime...i'm speechless
> 
> ...i mean, cold fish for dessert???



This thread is like eating your appetizer last.


----------



## Thisnameisnowtaken (Dec 20, 2010)

Frenchys said:


> Once when I went in china... I had to eat i frozen frog... But even if i´m french... I changed my mind.
> 
> You could try that ^^



YES! That is EXACTLY the response I'm looking for with this dessert. The general idea is that fish can NOT be a dessert, and I want to prove that wrong. I have some great ideas for this and if I succeed, I will have made something truly special.
And of course, I will post pictures on here :P


----------



## Frenchys (Dec 20, 2010)

Unfortunatly I don't have the recipe of that... tasty... strange... frog recipe :/


----------



## Thisnameisnowtaken (Dec 20, 2010)

Frenchys said:


> Unfortunatly I don't have the recipe of that... tasty... strange... frog recipe :/



That's a shame, I would love to have a crack at that.
I love my job, but they're all regular dishes. When I become qualified I want to be able to expand my expertise beyond the conventional.
I have a great passion for cooking and even more of a passion for the science behind it.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Dec 20, 2010)

You probably already watch it but Iron Chef might give you some ideas on how to use the typically savory ingredients in desserts.  You may also explore more Asian cuisine, as they tend to prefer less-sweet desserts and often incorporate savory ingredients into them.  I've seen it on Bizarre Foods, so it must be true, lol.


----------



## chefmac (Dec 20, 2010)

There's another thing we do... we have frozen sri lakan crab in Singapore. Its a main course but i feel that it should go well with Vanilla Ice cream~~


----------



## Thisnameisnowtaken (Dec 20, 2010)

I love Iron Chef, but I don't actually watch TV at all, so I very rarely see it, I really should download it...
However, I have just finished watching Kitchen Chemistry with Heston Blumenthal, who I have decided is my favourite chef!
His approach to food is inspiring to me and reignited my passion for food


----------



## spork (Dec 20, 2010)

For Chinese dim sum, and many countries around the world, fish is often mashed up with other ingredients including egg, to create a paste that can be formed (often, a doughnut hole sized ball) for steaming, frying, etc.

They come in various textures, but I've always thought of their textures as very much like a dessert.  It's simple enough to add sweet ingredients to the paste.  I have eaten artisnal kamaboko (surimi fish cake) that were sweet, airy and carmelized on the outside.


----------



## Thisnameisnowtaken (Dec 20, 2010)

That sounds amazing! I might use that as a side for the dessert actually 
The idea I've had is to lightly poach the fish in a sugar syrup before frying it, then putting the fried sugar fish in the freezer to chill, once it starts to freeze (not freeze, I don't want a solid fish), take it out and serve it with a caramel sauce. Any thoughts?


----------



## babetoo (Dec 20, 2010)

i am sorry, that sounds truly disgusting. no imagination, i guess.


----------



## Thisnameisnowtaken (Dec 20, 2010)

I AM only starting in this field. DO you have any recommendations?


----------



## babetoo (Dec 20, 2010)

Thisnameisnowtaken said:


> I AM only starting in this field. DO you have any recommendations?


 

sorry not a clue. no offense


----------



## Thisnameisnowtaken (Dec 20, 2010)

I'll do some experiments and work something out.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 21, 2010)

How about cheese desserts.


----------



## chefmac (Dec 21, 2010)

I have an idea.... cook your fish, maybe dory fish with cream. After that blend the cream with fish until a smooth paste. Fold it together with meringue and then top it on ice cream. Torch the paste with blow torch until lightly brown. Might work.... its just an idea that worth trying.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 22, 2010)

Thisnameisnowtaken said:


> I AM only starting in this field. DO you have any recommendations?


 
by the way.capital letters mean you are yelling. please don't.


----------



## mollyanne (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm sorry but I kinda' don't get this. Sweet and Sour Pork and Sesame Chicken is about as sweet as you can get but I wouldn't call it a dessert just because it's sweet.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 22, 2010)

Do you have sweet mince pies over there for christmas, the original recipe had bits of fat beef in them, know it is only suet.


----------



## MSC (Dec 22, 2010)

Just a couple of comments on what you're trying to do.  Experiments with creative and innovative recipes is good but think a little perspective has to be observed.  Not all of Edison's and Tesla's experiments and inventions worked out, I.E. don't think there would be much demand for chicken angel food cake or prime rib tiramisu.
You appear to be enamored with molecular 'gastronomy' and that's fine if you like that kind of thing, but Adria and Blumenthal and all their disciples have pretty much covered all the bases and most probably have tried to come up with an edible fish dessert and the apparent lack of it on menus should tell you something about how successful they were.  But by all means, keep experimenting, maybe frozen fish Oreos will be the next trend!


----------



## spork (Dec 22, 2010)

I could pop chocolate-covered fish eyeballs by the bagfull all day long!


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 22, 2010)

spork said:


> I could pop chocolate-covered fish eyeballs by the bagfull all day long!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 22, 2010)

babetoo said:


> i am sorry, that sounds truly disgusting. no imagination, i guess.



I agree. I don't much like sweet with meat or fish.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry you are free to do whatever you pleased, me personaly, I am an old guy and I like my deserts made from lots of sugar cooies and cream. So the question I ask when i hear chicken stock or fish for desert why the hell for?
Nothing personal. Just a rent.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 22, 2010)

If you are thinking of putting this type of dessert on your menu, you might want to think of us as your customers.  You're not getting a lot of encouragement.

How would you get a customer to try your dessert?  The only way I could think of would be to give out free samples and ask for feedback.

It's wonderful and exciting to come up with new ideas, but as a chef, you need to think about what the customer wants, and you also need to make sure they know what they are eating in case of allergies.


----------



## Thisnameisnowtaken (Dec 23, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> If you are thinking of putting this type of dessert on your menu, you might want to think of us as your customers.  You're not getting a lot of encouragement.
> 
> How would you get a customer to try your dessert?  The only way I could think of would be to give out free samples and ask for feedback.
> 
> It's wonderful and exciting to come up with new ideas, but as a chef, you need to think about what the customer wants, and you also need to make sure they know what they are eating in case of allergies.



This isn't for a menu, just to see if I *can* do it


----------

